# لا بأس



## Noon2501

السلام عليكم

هل أقول "لا بأس في كذا" أم "لا بأس من كذا"؟

شكرًا


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب علمي ليس هناك حرف جر معين مرتبط بلا بأس، هذا يعتمد على المقصود من الكلام. مثلا: لا بأس عليه أي لا خوف عليه أو لا شدة عليه، تستخدم على هنا لتوضيح أن البأس لم يقع على الشخص. لا بأس به أي لا شيء به من الشدة أو الصعوبة أو الخوف أو غير ذلك. لا بأس منه أي لا خوف منه أو لا مانع منه. لا بأس فيه أي لا شدة فيه وهكذا.


----------

